# if-Abfrage in htaccess?



## guenter024 (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hab mich bislang mit htaccess eher am Rande beschäftigt, bin aber zur Zeit dabei, dies zu erlernen.

Nun habe ich schon ein wenig bei apache.org gelesen und gegooglet, doch ich finde keine Antwort.
Daher hoffe ich jemand hier kann mir helfen.

Meine Frage ist, ob es in htaccess eine if-Abfrage gibt, in der Art wie

<ifServerName == www.meineseite.de>
  dann wird das so geregelt
</ServerName>

<ifServerName == localhost>
  dann wird das anders geregelt
</ServerName>

Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.

LG
Günter



EDIT:
Ich brauche diese Abfrage, da manche Anweisungen nur auf dem Webspace-SERVER ausgeführt werden sollen, auf dem Lokalen Testserver jedoch nicht. 

Nun bin ich auf die <LOCATION>-Direktive gestossen.
Nach der Beschreibung und der Syntax müsste es doch hiermit möglich sein, eine Abfrage nur auf einen bestimmten SERVER zu setzen.
Wie muss hier die genaue Syntax lauten?

<Location http://www.meineseite.de/ > geht nicht (ERROR500)
Hat irgendjemand Ahnung davon?


----------

